# Tire press help



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Getting ready to order some new tools and was wondering if I could get some opinions on which tire press everyone like and why. The ones I am looking at are the RTHO RT-380. the JW's PO-4 and the Scale Engineering #164-300. This will mainly be used for T-jets and the odd Magna-Traction now and then. Can anyone shed some light on what wheels the different anvils match up with? 
Thanks


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

No body?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have some rtho tools and love em but my jw wheel press is sweet esp.if you use it with jw wheels


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have all 3 and the the Scale Engineering is far and away my favorite....

Go here to see what anvils work with what tires: http://www.scaleengineering.com/cgi-bin/ib311/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=3;t=41

RTHO makes great stuff as well, his t-jet gear installation tool is the best out there.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

I have some of the the RTHO tools and they are great. Was just wanting to get some input before I spent more money. I got a wheel press and a wheel puller from scale auto and neither works very well.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have used the JW press and puller for quite awhile and I'm very happy with them. :thumbsup: I am using his wheels for most of my tjets, so I have no input with regards to how applicable they are across multiple brands of wheels. My only problem was that I was unsure which sleeves to order. I didn't need every one he has. There are several model numbers and I didn't want to order the wrong thing. A quick email to him solved my issues and I ordered the right things. So, before you order you can contact him by email and ask him which sleeves will fit the applications you plan on working with. I imagine any of these makers would provide their input so you could order only the accessories that you need. nd


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks, It looks like the Scale engineering is the way to go. I like the idea of the adjustable axle stop.


----------

